# Regarding Boots



## 48blake (2 Nov 2009)

I recieved my kit list awhile back and was just wondering - it tells me I am required to bring boot polish, but not parade gloss. Should I pick up a tin of this as well? 

Cheers and thanks for the help.


----------



## ballz (2 Nov 2009)

48blake said:
			
		

> I recieved my kit list awhile back and was just wondering - it tells me I am required to bring boot polish, but not parade gloss. Should I pick up a tin of this as well?
> 
> Cheers and thanks for the help.



Are you talking about for basic? If so, this should be posted on the "Basic Training" board. This website is not just for people preparing for basic training, but since there are so many people in that situation, you have your own board for questions so that the rest of the forum isn't flooded with them.

If you're talking about the two different blacks offered by Kiwi, there's no difference in the two. I used normal polish the entire time at basic. I certainly did not get scolded during any inspections for "not having enough parade gloss on your boots."

I would suggest not bringing any polish. You get the chance to buy some at the Canex and it's a lot fresher and oilier than what you buy in most places. Also, when you get there the Canex gives you an arrival package with a coupon for a free large polish.


----------



## Snaketnk (2 Nov 2009)

On that note, myself as well as most of the guys I know prefer using regular Kiwi polish instead of Parade Gloss on their parade boots. Comes out better for some reason, in our experience.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Nov 2009)

ballz said:
			
		

> I would suggest not bringing any polish. You get the chance to buy some at the Canex and it's a lot fresher and oilier than what you buy in most places. Also, when you get there the Canex gives you an arrival package with a coupon for a free large polish.



ballz,

Judging by the fact that he got his kit before going on course, and the his avatar is the capbadge of a reserve unit and his username, i doubt he will be going to a CANEX as part of his arrival for BMQ.

To 48blake,

If you were told to bring polish, bring it. Thats what "required" means.


----------



## Redeye (2 Nov 2009)

Parade Gloss isn't worth the extra expense, plain old Kiwi comes up just as well.  In fact, I remember years ago on basic taught by the GGFG that they didn't want people using Parade Gloss as it tends to turn blueish?  No idea if that's true, but in any case, I've heeded it and only ever used plain old Kiwi and it works well.



			
				48blake said:
			
		

> I recieved my kit list awhile back and was just wondering - it tells me I am required to bring boot polish, but not parade gloss. Should I pick up a tin of this as well?
> 
> Cheers and thanks for the help.


----------



## ballz (2 Nov 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> ballz,
> 
> Judging by the fact that he got his kit before going on course, and the his avatar is the capbadge of a reserve unit and his username, i doubt he will be going to a CANEX as part of his arrival for BMQ.
> 
> ...



I just went by the information available in his post (it says he received his kit list, not his kit). My powers of observation have failed me yet again


----------

